# Tourist killed by "dinosaur-sized" shark



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...9/Tourist-killed-by-dinosaur-sized-shark.html

Zimbabwean tourist - it's what's for dinner.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, there go my plans to spend time at the beach this summer:googly:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

had to send that story on to my younger brother, his wife is originally from Cape Town and they are flying over there next week


----------

